# Modern Arnis Instructor Teaching a Choke!



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 19, 2007)

[yt]9501Ps6FA7s[/yt]

Look carefully as you will see that the choke is lost at the end.


----------



## Bobby135 (Nov 19, 2007)

If you are going to post it online at least take the time to do it right!!!


----------



## Dave Leverich (Nov 19, 2007)

His hand switching seemed very poor to me. 
I'd think; snake the stick out, grab/strike, wrap it around the head and crank. None of this switching hands and such.
 The entire thing seemed like a 'oh this could work' type scenario, not something actually proven?


----------

